# Mk3's On Audi Approved



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

A couple of Mk3 TT's have emerged to Audi Approved already. I thought I would search to see more photo's, details, colours etc

Here's a couple I found and thought to share for anyone else looking to get as much info as possible but not able to view in person yet;

Blue - http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_

Grey - http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_

Black - http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_

Red - http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Interesting to read the availability dates shown on each of the photos and I wonder what the mileage would be then!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Appears that dealers are advertising their demo cars already albeit not available till mid Feb next year. Pricing is horrific considering the models and specs...I mean 44k for a 2.0l S Line.


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

After seeing them in person the white and grey looks brilliant still not sure on the red and blue


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Auditt1987 said:


> After seeing them in person the white and grey looks brilliant still not sure on the red and blue


Brilliant black suits this car really well..better than it did on the mk2


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Brilliant black suits this car really well..better than it did on the mk2[/quote]

Haven't seen it in black yet


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

The pricing! Something mid-engined and RWD can be had for that price. What's it called again?? :roll:


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

.nayef said:


> The pricing! Something mid-engined and RWD can be had for that price. What's it called again?? :roll:


The new Ford Mustang  I'm waiting to see what that's all about before making a decision.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Prices on these things are insane. 44k for 2.0l S Line? Got my RS Plus for a few K less and similar mileage. would take my RS any day...

Are people actually paying that sort of money for these?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

As far as I can tell the prices seem to be pretty close to list (for a new one) so I guess the Audi dealers are just sticking them on the used pages in the hope that some mug will stump up list price for a car quicker than ordering new? Although that makes no sense when you could order one today for about the same price for March (or soon after) delivery...

Bet the prices on those demo models drop before March, it's not like these are McLarens or real exotica, which people may pay a premium for. Just dealers showing how high demand is :lol:

I bought my TTR nearly 3 years ago because at the time it was the nicest roadster I could buy for under £30k. Sadly that is no longer the case, so doubt it will be replaced in the spring with a shiner new one. Looks like the bike gets upgraded in March, the TT becomes a weekend car, and we swap SWMBOs car for something like a GTi, Golf R, or Civic R later in 2015...


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

They're just advertising the demo cars, they all say 'available bla bla' normally Feb/March next year, odd as BMW do not allow dealers to put cars on until closer to the time they are available especially when its a brand new model.

I went into my local Audi dealer the other day late afternoon, they have two demo cars, both where sat outside with rust stained discs, they certainly hadn't been out on test that day.

I wonder if the must have the 'new car' bubble has burst? certainly BMW are discounting the brand new M4 by over £3000 and there are 90 secondhand ex demo cars on their site which is a far cry from the 2 year waiting list and over list adverts in Autotrader when they launched the previous M3


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

mikef4uk said:


> They're just advertising the demo cars, they all say 'available bla bla' normally Feb/March next year, odd as BMW do not allow dealers to put cars on until closer to the time they are available especially when its a brand new model.
> 
> I went into my local Audi dealer the other day late afternoon, they have two demo cars, both where sat outside with rust stained discs, they certainly hadn't been out on test that day.
> 
> I wonder if the must have the 'new car' bubble has burst? certainly BMW are discounting the brand new M4 by over £3000 and there are 90 secondhand ex demo cars on their site which is a far cry from the 2 year waiting list and over list adverts in Autotrader when they launched the previous M3


I was at my local Audi dealer yesterday to look at the MK3, the showroom was bursting at the seams with prospective buyers (not that many around the MK3 TT though). When I spoke to one of the salesman about the basic price and option even he said he thought the pricing structure and options mix was 'interesting' !

Anyway the local BMW dealership is next to the Audi one so I thought I would walk across and see what was on offer. The showroom was virtually empty with one or two customers (this was mid Saturday morning). Outside the forecourt was stacked with all models for sale (with big discounts) which looked more like a line of similar 'jelly moulds', a bit like grey mist and all very bland looking!

Says a lot about the brands styling at the moment and customer demand.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

I think Audi is losing the plot at the moment, in a lot of area's VW have caught them up and are offering far better value for money,
I recently wanted to change the wifes Golf, I wanted the new A3 2.0 TDI S Line, VW's similar car is the Golf 2.0TDI 'GT' the Audi costs about £4000 more than the Golf and is still short on spec compared to the Golf, we went with the Golf.

Looking at the new TT it looks rubbish without 20 inch wheels under the arches, A TTS is going to cost me close on £50K, a TTRS probably £57K and yet a forthcoming M2 will cost less than a TTRS and an M4 slightly more at around £60K and with the M4 the spec std is pretty acceptable


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

An Audi salesperson told me directly that their approved used are always top money and is all down to the generally extended lead times on new orders which drives the price of used up (including private sales). Basically, if you don't want to wait then you're just going to have to pay.
Saying that there was only one month waiting time on my S4 back in Jan. Ordered mid Nov but wanted it in Jan, subsequently I had a phone call from the dealer saying I could have it delivered before Xmas if I wanted.... erm no ! Jan will be fine thanks.


----------

